# Another getting screwed found phone story...



## Steve B. (Sep 22, 2015)

Working last night about 10pm and piccked up three beyond drunk college kids as my pax ride to drop off, two guys and a girl... dropped them off and ubered on to the busiest hours for me in town from 11pm to 3am with bar pickups.... about midnight i get a forward call from that pax saying they think their cell phone was left in the door pocket in the back seast, I tell me I am currently driving and I will check when I drop off... sure enough I find a brand new Samsung Galaxy Edge in the door and the honest me calls them and tells them I have it ( HUGE mistake on my part ) the girl then DEMANDS that I bring it to her the next town over easily 25 minute ride for me each way... I tell her now is my busy time and she has to come find me and get it.... she gets pissed off and curses me out and calls me at least 30 times in the next two hours trying to track me down... I told her it was my busy time and told her to wait at a spot in the bar district and I will come to her... As I pull up across the street she calls me and demands that I walk the phone over to her and its my fault... I tell her I am double parked and not going to get a ticket over this... she curses me out and comes and gets the phone...

LONG story short... I check my one day rating all night long and clearly after I gave her the phone she tanked me with a 1 star rating!!!! NO tip for me just a 1 star rating....

I am telling you right now that THIS WILL NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN.... the next cell I find I am going to remove the battery from it and throw it on the side walk or garbage can and tell that pax I never found it

This shit is not worth the aggravation over with trying to meet someone and then getting slapped in the face for it.... 

I intend to update this post every single time I find a cell phone and throw it out ..... stay tuned for my updates


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

No good deed goes unpunished. Anything I find in my car goes in the trash. Nope, nothing in my car.


----------



## kmartinez3218 (Sep 26, 2015)

ohhhh hell no, just saying that is one ungrateful pax..a phone like that insurance to replace is a deductible of at least 175..that's my galaxy 6 deductible..seems to me ya just saved the chick some money...that is the way i see it anyways..hell if I left my phone i would be grateful someone found it and I don't have to do an insurance claim..people sometimes are just cruel and stuck in their tiny bubble.


----------



## Steve B. (Sep 22, 2015)

Thats my new policy from now on.... NOPE, there was nothing in the back seat, BUT I have done two or three rides since you ;-)


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Don't deny that they may have left the phone right where they say they did. Tell them that if they did, then another passenger probably found it and has it now. There's nothing you can do about that.

Then go throw it in the trash.


----------



## Skip D Doo (Oct 30, 2015)

last night i found a backpack in the backseat floor that contained 3 cans of beer (2 keystone light and 1 coors light) and an asthma inhaler. gotta admit, i was thinking what if this thing is full of money, i'm sure as hell not gonna try and track down every rider. but it was just a few beers which i don't even drink.

got no calls about it, so it must've been good air quality last night


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Skip D Doo said:


> ... contained 3 cans of beer (2 keystone light and 1 coors light)


Crappy taste for beer. Definitely trash can worthy.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

My willingness to return a phone depends on how nice the person is. If they tipped, I'll drop everything and return the phone personally, since they'll likely tip again. If they were rude I'll return it to an Uber office far away.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> I'll return it to an Uber office far away.


That's where they're all located anyway.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

IF you're feeling nice drop it at a police station and tell them to go there. TELL them on the phone NOT in a text. No paper trail. I've only had one phone left in my car but I noticed it only a few blocks from the drop off. Got a tip for returning it.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Steve B. said:


> Thats my new policy from now on.... NOPE, there was nothing in the back seat, BUT I have done two or three rides since you ;-)


best policy. Phone? what phone?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

What gets me is if you left your phone in a restaurant you would expect to have to go back to the restaurant for it. So why are we expected to bring it TO THEM and not the other way round?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Steve B. said:


> Working last night about 10pm and piccked up three beyond drunk college kids as my pax ride to drop off, two guys and a girl... dropped them off and ubered on to the busiest hours for me in town from 11pm to 3am with bar pickups.... about midnight i get a forward call from that pax saying they think their cell phone was left in the door pocket in the back seast, I tell me I am currently driving and I will check when I drop off... sure enough I find a brand new Samsung Galaxy Edge in the door and the honest me calls them and tells them I have it ( HUGE mistake on my part ) the girl then DEMANDS that I bring it to her the next town over easily 25 minute ride for me each way... I tell her now is my busy time and she has to come find me and get it.... she gets pissed off and curses me out and calls me at least 30 times in the next two hours trying to track me down... I told her it was my busy time and told her to wait at a spot in the bar district and I will come to her... As I pull up across the street she calls me and demands that I walk the phone over to her and its my fault... I tell her I am double parked and not going to get a ticket over this... she curses me out and comes and gets the phone...
> 
> LONG story short... I check my one day rating all night long and clearly after I gave her the phone she tanked me with a 1 star rating!!!! NO tip for me just a 1 star rating....
> 
> ...


You should have used her phone to give you a 5* rating.

That's why I don't return stuff anymore, crap stuff gets thrown out the window at 50mph and good stuff gets sold on the black market.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Baby Cakes said:


> best policy. Phone? what phone?


I've had several rides after you and someone must've took the phone, I am sorry you lost it. Thank you for using uber.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

nutzareus said:


> Crappy taste for beer. Definitely trash can worthy.


Pull up to a homeless person and make their night with it.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm confused, if you remove SIM card and/or battery, isn't the phone untraceable?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Bob Smith said:


> I'm confused, if you remove SIM card and/or battery, isn't the phone untraceable?


iPhones are connected to people's iTunes accounts and can be disabled permanently(unless it gets jailbroken in time)

iPhones remain trackable without sim. First thing you do is kill the battery as soon as possible and get it jail broken as soon as possible. Also make sure to place a small sticker over both cameras.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I had a stripper leave her phone and said simply, I can drop it off at a police station or uber headquarters and they'll mail it to you...im working, it's going to cost me a half hour at least to bring it to you...if you'd like me to bring it to you I'll need to be compensated. Too bad I had to touch all those singles..


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

Steve B. said:


> Working last night about 10pm and piccked up three beyond drunk college kids as my pax ride to drop off, two guys and a girl... dropped them off and ubered on to the busiest hours for me in town from 11pm to 3am with bar pickups.... about midnight i get a forward call from that pax saying they think their cell phone was left in the door pocket in the back seast, I tell me I am currently driving and I will check when I drop off... sure enough I find a brand new Samsung Galaxy Edge in the door and the honest me calls them and tells them I have it ( HUGE mistake on my part ) the girl then DEMANDS that I bring it to her the next town over easily 25 minute ride for me each way... I tell her now is my busy time and she has to come find me and get it.... she gets pissed off and curses me out and calls me at least 30 times in the next two hours trying to track me down... I told her it was my busy time and told her to wait at a spot in the bar district and I will come to her... As I pull up across the street she calls me and demands that I walk the phone over to her and its my fault... I tell her I am double parked and not going to get a ticket over this... she curses me out and comes and gets the phone...
> 
> LONG story short... I check my one day rating all night long and clearly after I gave her the phone she tanked me with a 1 star rating!!!! NO tip for me just a 1 star rating....
> 
> ...


This happened to me too. From that point on, I make it a point to turn on my overhead light before passengers leave, and I say "Please check to make sure you don't leave anything." Since then, two passengers have left their phone in my car. The last time was Saturday night. The woman called me three times after I told her that I would return it as soon as I dropped off my trip that I had accepted. Both passengers when I had returned it seem to have _accidently dropped _money in my car.


----------



## Skip D Doo (Oct 30, 2015)

give them uber support speak;

Thank you for contacting me! I love feedback. We are sorry but at this time we do not have a phone locator service. However here are some tips to avoid losing things in the future:

- Check to make sure you have all belongings when exiting the vehicle
- Do not put things into door pockets or cup holders and then forget to remove them

If I can help further, let me know!

Jwantasea


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Skip D Doo said:


> give them uber support speak;
> 
> Thank you for contacting me! I love feedback. We are sorry but at this time we do not have a phone locator service. However here are some tips to avoid losing things in the future:
> 
> ...


Oh and...
- always tip your Uber driver, especially if you have a habit of forgetting shit as it does have the potential to vanish.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

D Town said:


> IF you're feeling nice drop it at a police station and tell them to go there. TELL them on the phone NOT in a text. No paper trail. I've only had one phone left in my car but I noticed it only a few blocks from the drop off. Got a tip for returning it.


The police station would of been the better route in this case. If the rider was calling non stop and yelling on the phone, I would of told her, I do not feel safe meeting you so I will drop it off.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Bob Smith said:


> I'm confused, if you remove SIM card and/or battery, isn't the phone untraceable?


Phone's IMEI can be permanently blacklisted, basically turning it into an iPod.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

A tip will ensure that I find a lost phone and personally deliver it. Even a $1 tip for the ride.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Skip D Doo said:


> give them uber support speak;
> 
> Thank you for contacting me! I love feedback. We are sorry but at this time we do not have a phone locator service. However here are some tips to avoid losing things in the future:
> 
> ...


LMAOOOOOOO

Jwantasea tho! haha


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Steve B. said:


> Working last night about 10pm and piccked up three beyond drunk college kids as my pax ride to drop off, two guys and a girl... dropped them off and ubered on to the busiest hours for me in town from 11pm to 3am with bar pickups.... about midnight i get a forward call from that pax saying they think their cell phone was left in the door pocket in the back seast, I tell me I am currently driving and I will check when I drop off... sure enough I find a brand new Samsung Galaxy Edge in the door and the honest me calls them and tells them I have it ( HUGE mistake on my part ) the girl then DEMANDS that I bring it to her the next town over easily 25 minute ride for me each way... I tell her now is my busy time and she has to come find me and get it.... she gets pissed off and curses me out and calls me at least 30 times in the next two hours trying to track me down... I told her it was my busy time and told her to wait at a spot in the bar district and I will come to her... As I pull up across the street she calls me and demands that I walk the phone over to her and its my fault... I tell her I am double parked and not going to get a ticket over this... she curses me out and comes and gets the phone...
> 
> LONG story short... I check my one day rating all night long and clearly after I gave her the phone she tanked me with a 1 star rating!!!! NO tip for me just a 1 star rating....
> 
> ...


When this happens I tell them I will be happy to bring it to you, it will be a service fee of $25 and I take the payment over the phone using my Square account. Once I get confirm the transaction is approved I bring back the phone ASAP. I have done this at least 5 times over the last year and never once had an issue. They were just happy to get their phone back.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

UberLou said:


> When this happens I tell them I will be happy to bring it to you, it will be a service fee of $25 and I take the payment over the phone using my Square account. Once I get confirm the transaction is approved I bring back the phone ASAP. I have done this at least 5 times over the last year and never once had an issue. They were just happy to get their phone back.


Square card reader?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Square card reader?


Yes. I can take cards without using the reader I just pay 3.75% instead of 2.75%.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Yes. I can take cards without using the reader I just pay 3.75% instead of 2.75%.


Interesting. So you just manually punch in the card number?

Ever had any chargebacks or people that dispute the charge? I imagine not likely since most charges are probably smaller figures.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Interesting. So you just manually punch in the card number?
> 
> Ever had any chargebacks or people that dispute the charge? I imagine not likely since most charges are probably smaller figures.


No, I have SKU setup for "lost item return" and I provide them a detailed receipt for the transaction. I text it to the same number they called me from or I email it based on their preference. I guess they could dispute the transaction but I have backup.

I do fear that someone will complain to Uber, but what can Uber do really? I am an IC who owns my own driving business outside of Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

nutzareus said:


> Phone's IMEI can be permanently blacklisted, basically turning it into an iPod.


unless they block it with their iCloud account, then in order to even set up the phone you would have to log in under the e-mail the phone is under.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What gets me is if you left your phone in a restaurant you would expect to have to go back to the restaurant for it. So why are we expected to bring it TO THEM and not the other way round?


Because Travis has established the culture that as an Uber driver you are the rider's b###h.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

FWIW:

I've had only one instance (in 900 trips) where someone left their cellphone and clutch behind. Her husband called me and I was actually already on my way to return it as I quickly noticed it was left behind. He was very kind and tipped me $10 for returning it.

Having said that, if someone was rude then I am NOT driving to them to give them their cell phone. They can come to me or I can drop it off at the police station. If they were a cash tipper I don't mind driving to them to drop it off (within reason, of course). Self entitled people get nothing extra from me.


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

The way she spoke with you on the phone .. such disrespectful punks.


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

I always tell people "please make sure you have all your possessions with you when you exit my vehicle."


Steve B. said:


> Working last night about 10pm and piccked up three beyond drunk college kids as my pax ride to drop off, two guys and a girl... dropped them off and ubered on to the busiest hours for me in town from 11pm to 3am with bar pickups.... about midnight i get a forward call from that pax saying they think their cell phone was left in the door pocket in the back seast, I tell me I am currently driving and I will check when I drop off... sure enough I find a brand new Samsung Galaxy Edge in the door and the honest me calls them and tells them I have it ( HUGE mistake on my part ) the girl then DEMANDS that I bring it to her the next town over easily 25 minute ride for me each way... I tell her now is my busy time and she has to come find me and get it.... she gets pissed off and curses me out and calls me at least 30 times in the next two hours trying to track me down... I told her it was my busy time and told her to wait at a spot in the bar district and I will come to her... As I pull up across the street she calls me and demands that I walk the phone over to her and its my fault... I tell her I am double parked and not going to get a ticket over this... she curses me out and comes and gets the phone...
> 
> LONG story short... I check my one day rating all night long and clearly after I gave her the phone she tanked me with a 1 star rating!!!! NO tip for me just a 1 star rating....
> 
> ...


----------



## mjw666 (Aug 14, 2015)

I've never had a phone left in the car, hats, credit cards, shit like that. No one ever contacts me about them and I toss em.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Because Travis has established the culture that as an Uber driver you are the rider's b###h.


My question was rhetorical. But thanks for making it clear for the newbies.


----------



## Elevy (Jul 3, 2015)

I had one lost phone in my car. Pax never contacted me so I dropped it at his cell providers store,


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Steve B. said:


> Working last night about 10pm and piccked up three beyond drunk college kids as my pax ride to drop off, two guys and a girl... dropped them off and ubered on to the busiest hours for me in town from 11pm to 3am with bar pickups.... about midnight i get a forward call from that pax saying they think their cell phone was left in the door pocket in the back seast, I tell me I am currently driving and I will check when I drop off... sure enough I find a brand new Samsung Galaxy Edge in the door and the honest me calls them and tells them I have it ( HUGE mistake on my part ) the girl then DEMANDS that I bring it to her the next town over easily 25 minute ride for me each way... I tell her now is my busy time and she has to come find me and get it.... s


I would report her to Uber for harassment (her attitude and excessive number of calls to you). You told her you would return it to her when she had the chance to; that's reasonable. Expecting you to drive way out of your way at your own expense to bring it back just because it's convenient for her is not reasonable. Just keep reminding yourself that you're not the one who left the phone in someone else's car. Maybe that would be a good lesson to be more careful with her phone in the future. I lost my phone at a party once, but I didn't blame anyone else for that.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

I have only had one lost phone concern and it was not in my car. I called the gal back and let her know it was not lost in my car.

Now, when someone left their keys in my car this weekend and they were in Fort Worth and I was in Dallas with a pax, I let them know I was a good distance away and did not see the keys -- black interior in the dark. I told the guy I would check once I had a break in driving which I did not have until I ended at 3 a.m. 

I did find the keys and met him at a public place near where I live to return them. He told me they had to get a locksmith to get them back into their apartment. I made the observation in my mind that given the lux sports car he drove up in to get the keys, and the wait and lack of location help from the pickup location the night before plus the open containers that he and his friends brought into the car with them for the trip, I did not feel bad that it was into the mid afternoon before he had the keys back.

What did surprise me is that the pax called me through my Lyft number over three hours and five trips later. I thought the number only worked for a pax during the trip request period and then the link was ended at drop off.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Yes. I can take cards without using the reader I just pay 3.75% instead of 2.75%.


You could have them use the square cash app and then theres no fees


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

The idiot me found an item and told pax "I will try to bring it to you when I get to your part of the town". Problem is, I never got even within 20 miles of where they are, they are at least 55 miles away from me according to google maps. Despite all my goodwill trying to return their valuable items they forgot in the car, I started to feel that I wish I never found or never told hem I found them. This is aggravating that as a driver trying to make money driving I am expected to waste personal time to correct mistakes of other people.


----------



## Jared Wallace (Dec 16, 2015)

Had a customer's son leave his brand new iPhone in my van. Returned it to the customer's house (5 minutes away) later that night, got a 20 dollar tip for my trouble.

Returned this idiot girls car keys she left in my van, hour and 30 minutes round trip, no tip.

Lesson is, it's hit or miss. I like the idea of using Square to charge a fee up front though. Makes me wonder, if a pax refused to pay it, could they then whine to Uber? I think they probably could...


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

You guys demanding payment to return items are definitely in violation of Uber's terms of service and risk deactivation if the customer complains. However, it's completely unfair of Uber to make drivers spend their own time and money returning things. I'm not surprised some drivers through stuff out. It's rare that customers tip for returning their stuff.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Jared Wallace said:


> Had a customer's son leave his brand new iPhone in my van. Returned it to the customer's house (5 minutes away) later that night, got a 20 dollar tip for my trouble.
> 
> Returned this idiot girls car keys she left in my van, hour and 30 minutes round trip, no tip.
> 
> Lesson is, it's hit or miss. I like the idea of using Square to charge a fee up front though. Makes me wonder, if a pax refused to pay it, could they then whine to Uber? I think they probably could...


Police station. Asking for money will get you deactivated. Its not worth the hassle.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

You can hint that it costs you time and money to return it, and you'll gladly return it if you get compensated for taking time out of your day to return it. Otherwise they can pick it up at a police station near you. If they're rude, leave it further away from them. 
A nice passenger from Philly will get their phone returned directly to them the same day or next. A rude passenger from Philly will get their phone returned at NYPD Precinct #109 next Monday after I drop someone off in NYC.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well its hard to do the right thing but i do. first off as customers are existing car. remind 100% to take phone keys etc. this helps 99% of the time. its annoying but effect . in 4000+ trips less then 10 phones in my cars. i never ride back right away. i make them wait if they are far. somethings always work out. 1 asshole at bar crowd left his new phone in my car . after he started smoking while i was riding and had his gps on speaker the whole ride 4+ surge $150+ ride. i was so pissed they even left my doors open at end of trip. i wanted so bad to throw the phone out my window. my wife would kill me if she knew i was lowering myself to thier level. i reported it to uber. the guy called next day. it was not his phone but a nice guys phone $30 tip to return. pays to be nice


----------



## ScrooberUber (Dec 15, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> You could have them use the square cash app and then theres no fees


This would require them to create an account through the Square Cash app. And we all know people hate creating an account with another username/password. Then there's the issue that they trust linking their debit card (bank account) to this app. Too much friction if they don't already have the Square Cash app.

Using the Square card reader, no account necessary. Any major credit card and you can ring them right up.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

If you have their phone, Uber yourself to their location. Then give yourself 5 stars and delete the email. If they tip, have Uber adjust the fare to zero.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> If you have their phone, Uber yourself to their location. Then give yourself 5 stars and delete the email. If they tip, have Uber adjust the fare to zero.


Pretty sure that's illegal for one and for two most people lock their phones.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

finally I was able to get hold of the pax that forgot some expensive items in my car.
They stayed in a hotel 55 miles from my home.
They offered to compansate me and I asked them only $40 as compensation for me to take it to them.
They agreed and everyone is happy. They had their very expensive things and I did not feel like an idiot this time.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> finally I was able to get hold of the pax that forgot some expensive items in my car.
> They stayed in a hotel 55 miles from my home.
> They offered to compansate me and I asked them only $40 as compensation for me to take it to them.
> They agreed and everyone is happy. They had their very expensive things and I did not feel like an idiot this time.


Lucky they didn't stiff you. Glad it worked out.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

D Town said:


> Lucky they didn't stiff you. Glad it worked out.


The pax was waiting for me outside when I arrived. 
He appreciated it that I returned his property. He was very understanding and nice.

I wish uber can normally offer a destination feature at least for such situations so we can get closer and closer to the pax in order to be able to return their property.


----------



## Charlie_Hustle206 (Dec 26, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> You should have used her phone to give you a 5* rating.
> 
> That's why I don't return stuff anymore, crap stuff gets thrown out the window at 50mph and good stuff gets sold on the black market.


Craigslist


----------



## Charlie_Hustle206 (Dec 26, 2015)

All you need to do is say I'll try and take your sweet time to return. report as lost item to uber and let them handle it. If anyone calls me yelling I'll respond and say I'm on my way and never go! **** them


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Charlie_Hustle206 said:


> All you need to do is say I'll try and take your sweet time to return. report as lost item to uber and let them handle it. If anyone calls me yelling I'll respond and say I'm on my way and never go! **** them


Yeah...let us know how THAT goes...


----------



## Charlie_Hustle206 (Dec 26, 2015)

D Town said:


> Yeah...let us know how THAT goes...


I've done it and works great


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

I always make riders look in seats before they leave my vehicle. I tell them; "Please, be sure you don't leave anything behind". The always check and either pick their stuff or tell me" I'm/Were good. In 550 trips so far, I've only returned one cell phone. What forgotten items I didn't return?. One android charging cable and a pair of used movie theater 3-D glasses.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

If you find the phone on the back, wait until customer call you and negotiate the return.

If customer does not offer you to pay for the delivery of the phone and the phone is unlock.

Open the Uber application and order yourself a ride, try to take the longest possible ride to the owner's destination. Uber miles are good pay!


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

Returning phones consumes valuable time and distance. I've learnt the hard way: I always check the passenger area, and remind them to see if they have left something behind. 

I'll try to get their belongings back to them – it's the right thing to do, after all – but it's far less hassle to avoid the problem before it is one.

As a cabbie, I could drop lost property off at the taxi office, but not sure about doing that in the Uber system. Handing it in at a police station is probably my best bet.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Skyring said:


> Returning phones consumes valuable time and distance. I've learnt the hard way: I always check the passenger area, and remind them to see if they have left something behind.
> 
> I'll try to get their belongings back to them - it's the right thing to do, after all - but it's far less hassle to avoid the problem before it is one.
> 
> As a cabbie, I could drop lost property off at the taxi office, but not sure about doing that in the Uber system. Handing it in at a police station is probably my best bet.


Handing it in at a police station or Uber office satisfies Uber terms of service. Doesn't have to be close to the passenger. I could very well be driving in Philly till 3 am, find a phone at 4 am and then have a 6 am flight to Chicago the same day, and then drop off the phone at the Uber office in Chicago. The passenger will have to pick it up in Chicago.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

UberLou said:


> When this happens I tell them I will be happy to bring it to you, it will be a service fee of $25 and I take the payment over the phone using my Square account. Once I get confirm the transaction is approved I bring back the phone ASAP. I have done this at least 5 times over the last year and never once had an issue. They were just happy to get their phone back.


I wonder if I could get them to send me "return fee" via Paypal??


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Uberwagoner said:


> What did surprise me is that the pax called me through my Lyft number over three hours and five trips later. I thought the number only worked for a pax during the trip request period and then the link was ended at drop off.


And so did I. That is very interesting. Hmmm...


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Skip D Doo said:


> give them uber support speak;
> 
> Thank you for contacting me! I love feedback. We are sorry but at this time we do not have a phone locator service. However here are some tips to avoid losing things in the future:
> 
> ...


I copied and pasted this into my phone's Notes. Priceless!!

And your added tip line has been added too.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Steve B. said:


> This shit is not worth the aggravation over with trying to meet someone and then getting slapped in the face for it....


Take solace that you didn't get a permanent deactivation for returning a lost phone like bennew11:
*Drivers Beware: Uber Deactivated My Account For Returning A Lost Cell Phone*


----------

